# Wild camping etiquette



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is there a right and a wrong way to do it :?: :?: :?: 

I know we should only take nothing but pictures and leave nothing but footprints, take our litter home and not park near houses, but what about other stuff.

I've asked a few poll questions as I'm unsure about staying next to others or having someone join us, and wondered about your opinions on the subject.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev

Your 4th and 5th paragraphs have completely negated any possibility that the responses to your 'poll' will be unbiased.

Own goal!

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> Your 4th and 5th paragraphs have completely negated any possibility that the responses to your 'poll' will be unbiased.
> 
> ...


Fair point Geoff, I've edited it out, I thought it fair to give my own view, but as you point out, own goal


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Although being on our own does not bother us its always acceptable if another motorhome turns up.

Usually its someone with local knowledge who can confirm that your chosen spot is OK.

On one occasion in the Scottish Highlands we thought we had found the perfect and remote place to spend a night. Before 4.00 pm three other units had turn up. The first had been using the location for several years the second was a C&CC site manager and used it regularly to get away from 'work'. The last was a Dutch couple in a Berlingo conversion who had turned up for the sea fishing!


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Kev,

I clicked on the option that allows me to wait until all the cars are gone and then move into a good spot, but the reality is that I have done a lot of those otions, not really to bothered about whether there is another van parked with us or not.

We would never leave a spot just because there is another van, not would we leave if there wasn't another van. 

You sound like you would like to jump off the diving board but you are a bit scared. 

Would you be able to find another MHer to go with you and share the fun and the terror?? Is there anybody on here who lives near where you want to go??

Wildcamping with friends is good fun. 
There are as many ways to wildcamp as there are wonderful wildcamping places. 
I remember the first time we went into a campsite, we were anxious and unsure, how did this place work? We hardly used any of the services because we didn't know about them. 

Make a plan, do your research, set a date and then just do it!!!!!

You will feel like such intrepid adventurers!!

Ca


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

CaGreg said:


> You sound like you would like to jump off the diving board but you are a bit scared.
> 
> Ca


Far from it Ca :smile: We've done nothing but wild camp since we got our first motorhome, and if we have to stop we'll sell it, we usually manage to get away at least once per month even if only locally, we've done most of Scotland several times and go into the dales regularly, have just started exploring the north east and we even ventured down to Salisbury and Bath areas Xmas 08.

Poll was to find opinion of other wild campers view on sharing the place you picked.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

We would only wild camp if there were another, and preferable several other motorhomes around, going by the vote we are not the only ones. 

Love the safe sex, bang on, if you'll pardon the pun.

Wobby


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Sorry I er...couldn't find the option that says....."maybe I should look for a designated camping area/site" 

(_I'm ducking the low flying rear steady cranks!!)_

:twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Having looked at the poll so far, I have to ask why 51% of you don't just go to a proper site, unless of course you like to listen to other peoples dog, radio, TV, Genny, conversations etc.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_I have to ask why 51% of you don't just go to a proper site, unless of course you like to listen to other peoples dog, radio, TV, Genny, conversations etc._

That and the fact that £25 quid is an expensive way to put the handbrake on.


----------



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

Although new to MHing (?) we want to wild camp because we have dogs and don't want to be bothered with the withering looks we will get if one dares to bark or god forbid s****. :roll: 

But if we have found our spot and someone decides to join us then that will be their problem not ours.

Regards

Derek


----------

